

Quickstart tutorial on how to deploy an API on Amazon EC2 - chesh
http://www.3scale.net/2013/02/quickstart-tutorial-on-how-to-deploy-an-api-on-amazon-ec2-for-amazon-web-services-aws-rookies/

======
o0-0o
Following your instructions yields the following error, FYI.

ubuntu@domU-12-31-39-0E-8D-17:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential git
zlib1g-dev libssl-dev libreadline-gplv2-dev imagemagick libxml2-dev
libxslt1-dev openssl libreadline6 libreadline6-dev zlib1g libyaml-dev libxslt-
dev autoconf libc6-dev ncurses-dev automake libtool bison libpq-dev libpq5
libeditline-dev Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading
state information... Done Note, selecting 'libxslt1-dev' instead of 'libxslt-
dev' Note, selecting 'libncurses5-dev' instead of 'ncurses-dev' libreadline6
is already the newest version. zlib1g is already the newest version. openssl
is already the newest version. Some packages could not be installed. This may
mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the
unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or
been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the
situation:

The following packages have unmet dependencies: libreadline6-dev : Conflicts:
libreadline-gplv2-dev but 5.2-11 is to be installed E: Unable to correct
problems, you have held broken packages.

Any ideas anyone?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
why are you posting this here?

~~~
o0-0o
Mostly because I tried posting the error on the moderators blog, and it was
rejected. Is there a better spot you can suggest? I'm sure I'm not the only
one who will get this error following the author's instructions. Have you?

~~~
WestCoastJustin
I'd say you are much better off getting support from the author's blog. I
doubt anyone here will help you with this, if that was your intent.

------
code_chimp
I don't know about this part:

 _After executing this step you are connected to your instance. We will have
to install new packages. Some of them require root credentials, so you will
have to set a new root password: sudo passwd root. Then login as root: su
root._

Wouldn't using the "sudo su" command be a better approach? Granted I am only a
developer not a sysadmin, but I thought the whole point of Ubuntu's sudo setup
was to not have a usable root login.

~~~
rwhitnah
Yeah, it's pretty common practice to disable the root account from SSH
access/never log in as root.

Linode has a pretty good getting-started guide for basic Ubuntu VPS security:
<http://library.linode.com/securing-your-server>

------
jerzyn
Yes, of course, you can use sudo command with the default ubuntu user or
configure your /etc/sudoers file. I have put it this way to show both
approaches, but you are right about the better practice.

